# sr20 and sr18 same tranny? help..



## carlo_callejo (Jul 29, 2004)

does the sr20 and sr18 have the same transmision.... and my problem is i bought an sr20det engine and i want to place it into my altima 95,.. my engine is down and now when we were placing the det MY TRANNY is not the same! not compatible my car has the sr18 .....anyone help! and what transmisssion can i use......my altima is fwd.....


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

carlo_callejo said:


> does the sr20 and sr18 have the same transmision.... and my problem is i bought an sr20det engine and i want to place it into my altima 95,.. my engine is down and now when we were placing the det MY TRANNY is not the same! not compatible my car has the sr18 .....anyone help! and what transmisssion can i use......my altima is fwd.....


Go buy an SR20 tranny


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

wth is an sr18?


----------



## carlo_callejo (Jul 29, 2004)

*?*

so the sr20 transmission can be used? ....


----------



## carlo_callejo (Jul 29, 2004)

i think so?i hope so ill know tom. for today i looked for sr20 tranny and i found one but another problem came up my car is fluid type and this tranny we found is cable type.can i convert my fluid to cable is this better?. my friends say that the cable type is nicer than the fluid is this true? they said what is used in racing is the cable type? i dont really know engine stuff for this my first major engine project.... so stressfulll i tot my sr18 fwd wud fit right into my sr20det rwd tranny wow to mysuprise it did not i have a feeling this is just the beggining.......... i hope you guys wont pass thru with what im passing thru....... hope this helps other people too!! so what ya think cable or fluid tranny? is this possible to convert? i own a 95 nissan altima...


----------



## carlo_callejo (Jul 29, 2004)

no it cannot i bot me a rwd sr20det ,,,,,..........big problem .......... is there a way i can put that det into my fwd altima???? like getting a traanny or having one made? help


----------

